# Dell XPS-200 amber light - PSU issue or something else?



## zenpicker (Mar 19, 2008)

I am getting a flashing amber power light on my XPS-200 - the user manual just says "Power supply operating outside normal range." What does that mean? My environment hasn't changed. Is my PSU failing?  I never get to a boot sequence. Of course Dell help me without charging me $$.

If the PSU does need replacement, can I use something like a Corsair VX450W? This computer is for a recording studio and it would be a good excuse to pop in a quieter PSU. I did ping Corsair on compatibility and all they said was: "Please contact DELL and ask them if your motherboard Supports the latest ATX12V v2.2 standard and is backwards compatible with ATX12V 2.01 systems. If it meets those requirments you will have no issues using our power supplies." Dell won't say. 

Any guidance on pinning down this problem and resolving it? TIA - z.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

my gut feeling tells me you can use the corsair VX-450 although it would be a wiser choice to jump up to the 550 watt instead



check the dimensions of your existing PSU and give them to us, to the nearest 1/4 inch is close enough

we need width, height and length of your existing psu then I can answer you for sure !


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

hmmmm isnt this one of those Dell computers thats only about four inches wide x 12 inches high x 14 inches deep ??????


those are very challenging to find a power supply for ?


micro atx power supply = YUCK



I have worked on these before and ended up mounting a regular sized PSU on the outside of the case >>>> not pretty but functional


otherwise expect to get a new case, power supply and motherboard


----------



## zenpicker (Mar 19, 2008)

Many thanks! I'll obtain that info and post it.

In the mean time, do you think the problem could be too many USB devices chained off a hub? The pc has 5 or 6 USB ports and I have a 3-port hub off one of those...plus, I have an extension cable attached to one of those devices. Am I overloading the PSU somehow by doing this? Not clear why it would suddenly have failed, but I did add the extension cable fair recently.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

OEM PSU's are total JUNK (dell, gateway, HP etc etc etc)


when they select a unit for their system they have a one year warranty for their goal / then they can soak the snot out of you when you need a new one!!

those little cases like you have make future upgrades a major PITA


*sorry to rain on your parade* >>>>> if you can swallow the bizzare ugliness of a psu mounted to the outside of your case, thats the way to fly and forget all these troubles!


IMHO any OEM that sells those little cases is really careless with the needs of their customers / I refuse to sell those compact case systems, they are nothing but trouble.


----------

